# some awsome Coelacanth pics



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the Coelacanth is 400 million years old..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That fish is simply an awesome fish. That would be a dream to be able to swim with one!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You think that one will fit in my 10g?!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

these things are very cool


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Woah, i've seen pics and read about them before, but i never realised they where that big!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

looks like a butterfly fish!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

it is said 9 of these fish are killed a year by fisherman..

once you catch one they will die. they are to stressed out to make the swim back down and die in the shallows.

sad


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> it is said 9 of these fish are killed a year by fisherman..
> 
> once you catch one they will die. they are to stressed out to make the swim back down and die in the shallows.
> 
> sad


 They should set up some kind of reserve to try and preserve these beauties.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that or take out the fisherman who threaten these majestic animals.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Incredible fish! gotta love 'em!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

just think, you could go back in time and catch these fish.. even 400 million years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this exact same with!!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You think that one will fit in my 10g?!










ok there sweet lu


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > it is said 9 of these fish are killed a year by fisherman..
> ...


 Actually there is a preserve off of the Comoro islands, and they are
CITES 1 fish, one orginization has been working hard to protect these fish
and help them if accidently caught Coelacanth rescue mission they have devloped a deep release kit to help the
accidently caught fish re-adjust, these kits where widely distributed throughout
the Comoros along with a T-shirt with graphics showing how to use it,

Hopefully something similiar will be put in place for the Indonesian coelacanth
species aswell.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

why are there so little left?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> why are there so little left?


 Perhaps it has to do with their breading capabilities?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

More than 100 of these t-shirts and 400 of the new more easily produced Type II's have been sent to the Comoros thanks to contributors.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Comoran fisherman wearing DR T-shirt


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is a good idea.. but i fear its not enough


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> why are there so little left?


 Are there?
I mean, we lived alongside this species for tens of thousands of years, yet only discovered/discribed them about a century ago. The Indonesian population is even known to science for 25 years tops. Who knows where else this remarkable fish, related species, or perhaps completely unknown types of fish may live?

Throughout times, this fish has managed to survive - as long as we leave them and their habitat alone, I think they'll be able to fend for themselves. Of course, we don't know a thing about the effects of climate changes or global pollution on these fish or theri native range, but the sea's been extremely good at hiding biological secrets for us, and will always continue to do so...

btw: are the Comoro and Indonesia populations the same species?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes i believe they are the same species.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

"They are ovoviparous, giving birth to as many as 26 live pups " not sure if this is a yearly or lifetime figure. But it does seem realitivley low.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you mean oviparous. 26 is max nummber of pups born at one time.. not in their entire life time.

very kool


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

previous thread on coelocanth
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...0&hl=coelacanth


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

who cares.. this new one is better.









P45, any thoughts on this species?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i thought you'd like to see it due to it being blatantly more informative than this thread currently is.

i think they are nice, although with snakeheads and bowfin and wolf fish already out there I see no reason to dream of ever wanting to own one of these fish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

there is no chance of ever owning this fish.. it wont live in captivity.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm just saying, I'd have no real desire to own one even if i could; i dont find them particularly interesting since lungfish and aforementioned fish species are available in the hobby


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you dont find them interesting?

are you insane? LoL.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

theyre interesting, just not any more than a bowfin or lungfish or whatnot.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > why are there so little left?
> ...


The Idonesesian species is not the same as the Comoran,
Tests have concluded they are very different fish,

Indonesian fish was actually first found "scientificly" in 1998,
And this is a relitivly shallow water fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its's almost 6 feet long!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, definitly the sea has many secrets yet to be found.









Actual numbers of these animals is truly a mystery, still no one
has been able to find a Coelacanth pup in the wild, their reproductive rate,
gestation, and age to maturity is still unknown, and it seems every year or so 
another population is found, especially around Madagascar and on Africas
east coast, But still they do not seem to be common enough to say they are well off
in the wild,

They are ovoviviparous meaning that the eggs are retained but no 
nurishment comes from the mother, That we know of at this time.

Coelacanth have the largest eggs of any fish
known so far.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

How large is the Egg Poly?

Do you personly think their nummbers are safe?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Eggs are about 3 inches diameter,

I do not know if the population is stable, this is a big question
with little to go on,

I personally err on the side of caution and will say that from the
evidence that is known, this fish is not safe or stable enough to
sustain any significant losses, in any localized breeding population.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

There is no information known about their breeding habits?

these fish are amazing.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> There is no information known about their breeding habits?
> 
> these fish are amazing.


 Zip, zero there is no information known about 
reproduction of these fish in the wild,
only info obtained has been from preserved fish.

and even that is a bit sketchy and confusing as males do not seem to have any
associated fin structure or apperatice by which they transfer sperm,

It's unknown as of yet how these fish reproduce, at what age, with what frequency,
nor is it known how many are in a typical in a litter of young, Where those young live or how they survive.

There is alot yet to be anwsered about these fish.
We really know nothing about them in regards to their life history,
Learning a bit here and there but not much.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very interesting thanks Poly.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > There is no information known about their breeding habits?
> ...


 What more is there to do? what more CAN we do?? watch them more? tag them?

how can we find all this information out?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

http://www.dinofish.com/

Helping out with the efforts of these noble people is a good start,
this is a grassroots effort that has actually had an impact.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

seems the older the species is the less we know about them


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

just think.. Way back 360 million years ago, our ancestors the Eusthenopterons where cousins to these fish..

these fish are almost a replica of the fish that crawled out of the water and became a tetrapod.

amazing..


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> just think.. Way back 360 million years ago, our ancestors the Eusthenopterons where cousins to these fish..
> 
> these fish are almost a replica of the fish that crawled out of the water and became a tetrapod.
> 
> amazing..


 Eusthenopteron and the coelacanth are not really the current thinking
regarding tetrapod evolution, derivitive of the group yes, but it's a bit more
complex than that, DNA work has pointed to a Dipnoi being the ancestoral
species. Eusthenopteron are also radicly different from the Coelacanth
anatomy wise,

the concept behind Eusthenopteron being the ancestoral Tetrapod is novel
but not all that well founded in the evidence that is known.

anyhow this could be a whole subject itself,


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> DNA work has pointed to a Dipnoi being the ancestoral
> species. ,


 i have heard of this but that is all..

im going to do some more reading.

have any decent links Poly?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > DNA work has pointed to a Dipnoi being the ancestoral
> ...


 Here is a link to a book that had me glued to every word
on this subject, Highly recomend it

http://www.indiana.edu/~iupress/books/0-253-34054-3.shtml


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

I have one in my 10g its 5' and bout 160 pounds shes a beauti.

So this fish are they crazy attackers like real sharks? and are these saltwater or fresh?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

t-t-t-t-t-troll unit!


----------

